# Game Thread: Wednesday Jan. 11th vs. Milwaukee



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*

*Indiana* – *(18-4)* 

*Milwaukee* - *(17-4)* 

*Tip-off* – Wednesday, January 11, 2006 - 7:00 P.M.

*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse

*TV & Radio* - FSN & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:















































Anthony Johnson | Saruans Jasikevicius | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster















































Maurice Williams | Michael Redd | Bobby Simmons | Andrew Bogut | Jamaal Magliore









*Who's HOT ?*















Averaging 24 points in the past 2 games.









Averaging 28.5 points in the past 4 games.

*Injury Report* 

*Pacers-*








- Inactive







- Torn Bicep







- Everything 

*Bucks-* 

?

*TV:*

FSMW

*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 99
Bucks- 90


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We need this victory boys, let's not even give them any hope....


Indy 102----Bucks 90....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 101
Bucks 99

I'll be going to this game, and am hoping for a thriller.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'll be going to this game.




Man you're lucky...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 111
Bucks 89


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> and am hoping for a thriller.


As long as we win it and have no new injuries.

Revenge so the Pacers win: 

98-92


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

go pacers

W 104 - 96


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'll be going to this game, and am hoping for a thriller.


You didn't even tell me? :curse: 

And why weren't you at school today? Lucky *******...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> And why weren't you at school today? Lucky *******...




LOL...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers 105
Bucks 103


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> You didn't even tell me? :curse:
> 
> And why weren't you at school today? Lucky *******...


I just had new wires put in, them tightened a lot, and rubber bands. My teeth, gums, and jaw muscles are hurting a lot.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

How much you gonna win by tonight, JO?

How ever much I wanna win by...God.

Pacers 96 - Bucks 88


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers 94, Bucks 81


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Let's go Pacers!! Long time no see, Pacers thread!!

Pacers win 103-96

I'm looking forward to this, and have fun, Pacers Fan!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jack is off to a quick start again with 8 points on 3-3 shooting (2 threes).

Pacers up by 2 with 2:45 left.

JO and Carlisle both picked up a technical


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ on triple dobule route??? Probably not, but still good stats for half-way through the third.

6 points, 6 boards, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block in 22 minutes.

Godspeed.

Jax and Freddie on fire tonight.

72-61 Pacers with 4:41 left in the third.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

AJ must of have read the posts we put up about him and decieded to take his game to the next level. What a performance this man is putting on.

If we couldonly get sJAX to shoot like this all year long we would say ron who and just start freddy jones at the SG and SjAX at the 3


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Good team win!!! Congrats! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Good team win!!! Congrats! :clap: :cheers:



:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: ...


thank you...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: ...
> 
> 
> thank you...
> ...


Hey PaCeRhOLiC. Nice win! I knew your team would bounce back. Things are certainly looking better now. I hope everyone stays healthy and continues to play well! Congrats man! :clap:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine O'Neal: Didn't do much the entire game. He had some nice dunks and some very nice blocks, but really nothing else.

Austin Croshere: Towards the end of the game, a fan yelled, "Austin Croshere!", and another yelled "Go Austin!". So, Croshere spread his arms out with his palms up and looked like he was laughing at the guys. On that possession, though, he went to the basket and scored. Decent game from Croshere. Nothing great, nothing bad.

Danny Granger: I'm very glad to see he's hitting jumpers now, and still giving all the hustle he used to.

Stephen Jackson: Forced many shots, but many of them went in. He also made a nice post play.

Freddie Jones: Awesome first half. He just seemed like he couldn't miss. He's definitely helped us push and maintain the lead.

Anthony Johnson: Nice overall game from him. He sucked against the press, like usual, but made some nice passes.

Sarunas Jasikevicius: I'm very disappointed in him this game. He was doing fine in the first quarter, but then he just stopped. A fan behind me said that Austin Croshere confronted him about a shot he should've passed instead of taken. So, Saras hit two shots in the 4th, but then forced one or two near the end, also, to try to look productive. I can tell he's frustrated, and his biggest enemy right now is probably Croshere.

Eddie Gill: Gill played! Near the end, a fan screamed, "Take it Eddie!", followed by, "Go Gill!". Gill shot a 3 that possession, but even though it didn't go in, it was hilarious to see the fan interaction.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Jermaine O'Neal: Didn't do much the entire game. He had some nice dunks and some very nice blocks, but really nothing else.


Yeah, agreed. His blocks were nice, his dunks were nice. He shot 8-17 from the field which is alright I suppose, just under .500, but you can certainly tell that he is still trying to get back in the swing of things.



> Austin Croshere: Towards the end of the game, a fan yelled, "Austin Croshere!", and another yelled "Go Austin!". So, Croshere spread his arms out with his palms up and looked like he was laughing at the guys. On that possession, though, he went to the basket and scored. Decent game from Croshere. Nothing great, nothing bad.


Austin is the man!



> Danny Granger: I'm very glad to see he's hitting jumpers now, and still giving all the hustle he used to.


DG is really becoming an amazing player. The only thing that he has really improved is his confidence, and now his shots are dropping. He looks like he's going to be a part of this franchise for a long time...I hope anyway!


> Stephen Jackson: Forced many shots, but many of them went in. He also made a nice post play.


He shot 8-11, I'll take it!



> Freddie Jones: Awesome first half. He just seemed like he couldn't miss. He's definitely helped us push and maintain the lead.


I sure hope this trade for Maggette is a straight up trade...I want Freddie staying here!



> Anthony Johnson: Nice overall game from him. He sucked against the press, like usual, but made some nice passes.


5 points, 7 boards, 7 assits, a block and a steal. Not bad, not bad.



> Sarunas Jasikevicius: I'm very disappointed in him this game. He was doing fine in the first quarter, but then he just stopped. A fan behind me said that Austin Croshere confronted him about a shot he should've passed instead of taken. So, Saras hit two shots in the 4th, but then forced one or two near the end, also, to try to look productive. I can tell he's frustrated, and his biggest enemy right now is probably Croshere.


Huh, I wouldn't have thought that. I thought it was Freddie or Jax. Croshere doesn't seem like the confrontational type.



> Eddie Gill: Gill played! Near the end, a fan screamed, "Take it Eddie!", followed by, "Go Gill!". Gill shot a 3 that possession, but even though it didn't go in, it was hilarious to see the fan interaction.


Hah, that's awesome.


I hope you had fun Pacers Fan!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jax also had 6 assists last night! 8-11 shooting and 6 assists..plus 3 steals. Keep it up!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I fell asleep last night way too early, and I missed this game :curse: ...

but I'm glad to hear that we played good, and most importantly got the W...let's just hope that we can keep it up...

BTW glad to hear that finally A.J. had a nice game :cheers:...

Oh and thank you P.F. for all the insight on the game, I hope...well I know you had fun since we won...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm assuming I won the guess the score since I guessed 111-89 and we won 112-88


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I guessed 111-89 and we won 112-88



Wow....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

> January 12, 2006
> 
> Pacers 112, bucks 88
> *Pacers make transition, run to another victory*
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060112/SPORTS04/601120463/1088 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good win we b balling and nice guess stephenjackson


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 112-88 Pacers

Larry Legend- 15
Pacerholic- 12
Pacers Fan- 22
StephenJackson- 2
Pacersthebest- 18
Indystarza- 16
Banjoriddim- 22
JayRedd- 16
absolutebest- 25
Jones2011- 17

Winner- Stephen Jackson


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Indystarza said:


> good win we b balling and nice guess stephenjackson



Thanks...ALMOST perfect. I think last year PacersGuyUSA guessed it dead on twice. Crazy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Thanks...ALMOST perfect. I think last year PacersGuyUSA guessed it dead on twice. Crazy.


No one has ever guessed it exactly. Pacersguy got one a few times, though.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I'm assuming I won the guess the score since I guessed 111-89 and we won 112-88


Amazing


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Banjoriddim said:


> Amazing


Half-man, half-amazing....right pacerholic? :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Half-man, half-amazing....right pacerholic? :biggrin:



LOL...

No doubt homie....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------

